# SW Duration Home interior problems



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

We carry Pratt and Lambert Accolade, which is a very similar product to SW Duration. P&L is owned by SW as well. Accolade is likewise quite runny when you get into the darker colors. I'm not to fond of it either in these cases. I have never had an issue with coverage when using Accolade though, even with higher sheens that have less solids in them. I usually roll it on with a 3/8" Pro Doo-Z lint free cover. Never had issues with lapping either but I haven't done much in it with darker colors.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't use Duration for interiors, so I can't comment on that
But I can tell you I've used Ben Moore Regal for decades with never such a problem
No problems with deep blues and other tough colors (though over white they _might_ take 3 coats)

Purdy makes a number of roller sleeves, I'd recommend the White Dove as a minimum (50/50 wool/poly even better w/o breaking the bank)

As for "non-directional" sleeves...lol
SW employees/management are fond of the "you can say that...." sales training
"If a customer has this complaint, you can say that...."
Well, you _can_ say a lot of things
It doesn't make it true or a solution
Maybe it's a marketing term, or perhaps there is even a little truth to it on some molecular level
But I can say (that after 20 years) that's a new one on me

I'd recommend not continuing with the product that has been giving you trouble
I've nothing against SW, and use and recommend some of their products
But obviously you've successfully painted other walls, you probably have the technique down enough that it's probably not you or your equipment

I'd head over to the Ben Moore dealer and they can match the color in a Regal...or possibly even the new Aura (which may be a consideration for your project here as it doesn't require you maintain a wet edge-one of the top 5 causes of roller marks...discuss it with the Be Moore rep)

Remember not to try and squeeze all the paint out of the roller, but lay it on..."apply" it...and use a good quality sleeve
I can't see how Regal would give you problems like you are describing


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll echo that you need to let the roller do the work. If you push the roller against the wall, every dark color will give you roller marks, no matter who makes the paint. Also, that M, N, and W pattern stuff just gets your arm tired. Load up your roller, do a single floor-to-ceiling 8' stripe, backroll once or twice, and then backroll the previous stripe once.

Deep colors go on differently than more mild ones, and these sorts of problems are not unusual. For more advice, check out a sticky on this topic at the top of the painting forum on forum.doityourself.com .

SirWired


----------



## marathon851 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for all of the responses. I think I'll check into Benjamin Moore and see how that goes.


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

One last thing, if you still are having trouble try "finishing" with one last light stroke in the same direction over the paint, either top to bottom or bottom to top.

If you are going to use Aura, one of the main features are the flow and leveling, so our rep has told us to "paint it and walk away". Try to to keep from going back into it over and over because the paint does that work (spreading out) for you.


----------



## marathon851 (Oct 5, 2007)

DIYHelper:

Thanks for the advice. I think I am going to use Aura, if I can find it around here. I've only checked one place so far that carries BM but they don't have Aura. There's a couple other BM dealers so we'll see.

If not, I was thinking about trying the Regal that was mentioned by slickshift. Has anyone else had good experiences with the Regal line? I've never used any BM paint at all.


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Regal is a fantastic paint as well. Its what most Ben Moore users will use. The Aura is generally saved for places where you need outstanding hide or the client wants the absolute best. Regal is easily the bigger seller.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

For a DIYer I don't think Aura is the best choice anyway. There are far too many peculiarities to using it that make it a bit difficult to work with for the inexperienced. Hell, I've talked to plenty of pros that have a hard time getting use to it.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

marathon851 said:


> DIYHelper:
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I think I am going to use Aura, if I can find it around here. I've only checked one place so far that carries BM but they don't have Aura. There's a couple other BM dealers so we'll see.
> 
> If not, I was thinking about trying the Regal that was mentioned by slickshift. Has anyone else had good experiences with the Regal line? I've never used any BM paint at all.


Don't use Aura- if you're having problems, use the Regal Brand - it's far better, easier to use and will give you great results. Aura is over priced and oversold in my opinion. We use regal all the time- you'll like it if you try it.

Bob
Bay ARea Painting Contractor


----------

